# micranthum var eburneum



## Ayreon (Nov 23, 2008)

To be continued....


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 23, 2008)

Fantastic!! Thank you for the history report...


----------



## GuRu (Nov 23, 2008)

Ayreon, that's a great show I'm fond to see the continuation.

Best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------



## Nutz4Paphs (Nov 23, 2008)

WOE IS ME...the suspense!!! oke:oke::viking:


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 23, 2008)

going to be a 'great' bloom!!! Jean


----------



## Elena (Nov 23, 2008)

Ooooh, nice one!


----------



## P-chan (Nov 23, 2008)

Beautiful sequence ! I can't wait for the finale!!!!:wink:


----------



## Berrak (Nov 23, 2008)

My friend.

It will be soo nice follow this


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 23, 2008)

Neat progression shots!


----------



## nikv (Nov 23, 2008)

Marvelous!


----------



## Linh (Nov 23, 2008)

Oooh, what a teaser! This is one of my favorites, can't wait to see the final photo.:clap:


----------



## Candace (Nov 23, 2008)

Good for you. I put my $95 seedling from Orchid Inn in s/h and it promptly died :<


----------



## dan_t (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't know anything about this variety of micranthum - the pouch is a lot smaller than I would expect on a normal micranthum (or the petals and sepal are a lot bigger!). Is this usual for var. eburneum?

Oh, beautiful pics by the way! 

Dan


----------



## rdlsreno (Nov 23, 2008)

dan_t said:


> I don't know anything about this variety of micranthum - the pouch is a lot smaller than I would expect on a normal micranthum (or the petals and sepal are a lot bigger!). Is this usual for var. eburneum?
> 
> Oh, beautiful pics by the way!
> 
> Dan



The shape and size is typical for a Paph. micranthum but the color is different it has a white pouch and sepals and petals white (maybe a little tinge of green) with maroon-red stripes. 

The flower look very promising.


Ramon


----------



## Elena (Nov 23, 2008)

Candace said:


> Good for you. I put my $95 seedling from Orchid Inn in s/h and it promptly died :<



Ouch, I think I would have cried. I got mine from Sam too but as a FS plant so even more expensive 

I imagine the pouch will continue to inflate as the flower opens and will take a few days to get to the full size?


----------



## Ayreon (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh, I just paid around $40 for this one and it was already in bud. Guess I was lucky  Or maybe they are cheaper here in Europe?


----------



## Elena (Nov 23, 2008)

You definitely got a fantastic deal!


----------



## Sangii (Nov 23, 2008)

Ayreon said:


> Oh, I just paid around $40 for this one and it was already in bud. Guess I was lucky  Or maybe they are cheaper here in Europe?



$40 who did you get it from ?


----------



## Ayreon (Nov 23, 2008)

I just found the mail. I paid 28 Euros for it from someone I have bought from before on e-bay, called Shauna (886orchids).


----------



## pdxpaphguy (Nov 23, 2008)

Ooooooh, I'm looking forward to seeing it open. I just got one a little while ago, how big is the leaf span on your blooming plant? Mine is still very small but I understand they will bloom on a tiny plant.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TADD (Nov 23, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## Ayreon (Nov 23, 2008)

pdxpaphguy said:


> Ooooooh, I'm looking forward to seeing it open. I just got one a little while ago, how big is the leaf span on your blooming plant? Mine is still very small but I understand they will bloom on a tiny plant.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



15 cm. I will take a pic of the whole plant as soon as it's fully open.


----------



## parvi_17 (Nov 23, 2008)

WOW! This is one of the most spectacular orchid species on earth. Mine will likely bloom soon too - can't wait to see the final pic!


----------



## Linh (Nov 23, 2008)

Candace said:


> Good for you. I put my $95 seedling from Orchid Inn in s/h and it promptly died :<


How long did it take for it to croak? My seedling was not $95 but it's in S/H too so I'm a little nervous now.


----------



## Candace (Nov 23, 2008)

> How long did it take for it to croak?


 A couple of months and it started going downhill fast. I couldn't save it. I'll get another some day:<


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 24, 2008)

Candace said:


> Good for you. I put my $95 seedling from Orchid Inn in s/h and it promptly died :<



Oooooopssssss!!!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice mic! I'll be watching for the followup!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 24, 2008)

v. eburneum are very nice and the few I've seen are as big or bigger pouches than regular micranthum. I'm waiting for the Secret Destroyer to get tired of the ones he had under his benches and to throw them away..to me!!! 




Candace said:


> A couple of months and it started going downhill fast. I couldn't save it. I'll get another some day:<


Yep, s/h!


----------



## Ayreon (Nov 24, 2008)

I can tell you that the pouch has grown a lot the last two days. It looks really impressive. I'm a sucker for white orchids 
A few more days and I think it will be ready for the final photos.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 24, 2008)

goldenrose said:


> Neat progression shots!



I agree!! Can't wait to see more...


----------



## Corbin (Nov 25, 2008)

You are killing me!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow, definition of sadism!


----------



## Ayreon (Nov 25, 2008)

OK, I don't want to kill anyone :rollhappy:
It might grow a little bit more, but I think it has nearly stopped now.


----------



## Elena (Nov 25, 2008)

:smitten::smitten::smitten:

I'm green with envy


----------



## fbrem (Nov 25, 2008)

that's one of the awesomest things I've ever seen hands down. wow. great job

Forrest


----------



## Ayreon (Nov 25, 2008)

I will see if I can take some more photos in daylight this coming weekend. The problem is that it's dark when I go to work and it's dark when I come home 
I'm sooo happy with it!


----------



## Damas (Nov 25, 2008)

It's a perfection ! :smitten::smitten:


----------



## parvi_17 (Nov 25, 2008)

What gorgeous color and form. Nicely done!


----------



## dan_t (Nov 25, 2008)

Stunning! That is beautiful - I love it! Great growing. :drool::clap::clap:

I want one :evil:

Dan


----------



## Jorch (Nov 25, 2008)

so beautiful :smitten::smitten:

Great growing!!


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 25, 2008)

:clap: ABSOLUTELY AWESOME!!! 
I especially love that closeup!:drool: :drool: What camera/lens did you use?


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 25, 2008)

I really love the light colors on this one.

I agree -- good photos.


----------



## rdlsreno (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice shots and beautiful flower!!


Ramon


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 25, 2008)

fbrem said:


> that's one of the awesomest things I've ever seen hands down. wow. great job Forrest



what he said...:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Ayreon (Nov 26, 2008)

goldenrose said:


> :clap: ABSOLUTELY AWESOME!!!
> I especially love that closeup!:drool: :drool: What camera/lens did you use?



Thank you.
I use my new Nikon D700 with a 60/f2,8 macro lens.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 26, 2008)

Excellent!!!! Flower shape and coloration, picts. esp. close-up! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes, indeed. This is one super fine micranthum. congrats!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice, thanx for posting.
Can you believe that someone I know has compots full of them!?! :drool:


----------



## Paul (Nov 26, 2008)

very very nice one!!!!


----------



## bench72 (Nov 27, 2008)

WOW!!!!

:drool:

Need one now!


----------



## P-chan (Nov 27, 2008)

Wow! That pouch is pristine! What a gorgeous plant! Nice job!!!! :smitten:


----------



## Rick (Nov 27, 2008)

Ayreon said:


> I'm sooo happy with it!



Deservedly So!:clap::clap:


----------



## Sangii (Nov 27, 2008)

the color is wonderful, the pouch and petal shape is great, it is only too bad that the flower does not open up a bit more. congratulations anyway !:clap:


----------

